# Offshore Fishing



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

I had a offshore fishing trip planned for this weekend but it's been cancelled. .. I still want to make a run and catch big fish I have all my own gear and rods, $$$. I have years of experience as a Captain/Guide... if you are planning on making a run any day please keep me in mind my schedule is very flexible shoot me text 832 287 0802


----------

